# Veterans salute the flag—clarifying the change in the U.S. Code



## Gesetveemet (Nov 5, 2008)

Veterans not in uniform can now salute the flag. 





> The amendment: Sponsor of The Veteran’s Salute Provision included in Section 595 of the National Defense Authorization Act for Fiscal Year 2009, S. 3001:
> 
> -Amends Title 36 of the United States Code to allow service members not in uniform to salute the flag during the National Anthem.
> 
> ...




The Daily Flag » Blog Archive » Veterans salute the flag—clarifying the change in the U.S. Code


----------



## matt01 (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Curt (Nov 5, 2008)

Many of my vets boards have been commenting on this. My response is, it's about time.


----------



## Gesetveemet (Nov 5, 2008)

As a veteran I do not know what to do about this. I'm thankful to live in the U.S.A and am thankful to all those who have given their lives for this country. However my only desire is to know and love God (by His grace) above all else. Is saluting the right thing to do for one who is hopefully changed and no longer in the military? 


Thanks,


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 5, 2008)

What I want to know is: Why was this necessary? After all, prior to this what would happen if a vet decided to salute? NOTHING. I wonder how many tax dollars were spent during the crafting, deliberating, and publishing of this....


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 5, 2008)

I consider placing my hand over my heart during the National Anthem or standing at attention during Colors while in civilian clothes to be an appropriate sign of respect. The Marine in me will never be comfortable rendering a military salute while uncovered and especially while out of uniform.


----------



## Herald (Nov 5, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> I consider placing my hand over my heart during the National Anthem or standing at attention during Colors while in civilian clothes to be an appropriate sign of respect. The Marine in me will never be comfortable rendering a military salute while uncovered and especially while out of uniform.



This flyboy feels the same way.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 5, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > I consider placing my hand over my heart during the National Anthem or standing at attention during Colors while in civilian clothes to be an appropriate sign of respect. The Marine in me will never be comfortable rendering a military salute while uncovered and especially while out of uniform.
> ...



BTW, Air Force Officers return salutes while in civilian clothes and uncovered. In Japan, I used to regularly drive on to Kadena AFB. I always acknowledged a salute with a wave and a greeting but never returned one. I think that bugged a few guards but with so many Marines they had to have known we don't _ever_ salute out of uniform.


----------



## Zenas (Nov 5, 2008)

The wave and salute are derivatives of the same motion anyway and are meant to signify the same thing. We should all just wave.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 5, 2008)

Zenas said:


> The wave and salute are derivatives of the same motion anyway and are meant to signify the same thing. We should all just wave.



Not quite. The salute is believed to be derived from knights who would raise their visors to one another prior to joust or battle. It developed to the point of touching the cap. There is also some etiquette involved within it. Juniors render the salute first and seniors return it. While it is a greeting it is also a sign of respect. A salute can also be rendered to acknowledge an order before carrying on.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 5, 2008)

waves require limper wrists.....i like salutes better.


But a hand on my heart is just fine now that I'm out. I think the distinction is good and should be kept.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 5, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> North Jersey Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > Semper Fidelis said:
> ...



Now, with the Army you never know what you'll get. Some will salute, some won't... you never know. It's like wondering what Cracker Jacks treat you're gonna get!


----------



## Zenas (Nov 5, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Zenas said:
> 
> 
> > The wave and salute are derivatives of the same motion anyway and are meant to signify the same thing. We should all just wave.
> ...



To my knowledge, raising the visor was a way of showing you were unarmed, which, as I'm told, is what a wave signifies. In todays terms, it meant "I'm not packin'", packin' meaning a small daggar or knife.


----------



## matt01 (Nov 5, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> The Marine in me will never be comfortable rendering a military salute while uncovered and especially while out of uniform.



Yes, it would feel very wierd. They don't play the National Anthem all that often up here, so I suppose I do not need to worry about it just yet.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 5, 2008)

Zenas said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > Zenas said:
> ...



Roger. You might be right that the hand wave has the same origin. You corrected me on the idea of why the visor was raised - I'm a friend not a foe.


----------



## Zenas (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't think you're wrong about the visor raise at all, I just seem to think it was a latter development. I think it took on the role of a salute, i.e. showing respect, and a raised hand took the meaning of showing neutral or friendly status.


----------



## HokieAirman (Nov 5, 2008)

This AF officer has heard that the visor account; that it was raised primarily for recognition. What the colors and the heraldry didn't account for in recognition, the raised visor did. Pretty sure it was done with both friends as recognition and foes, as a sign of recognition and respect before they went about killing each other. I went to a Senior Military College, and that was the tradition they held to.


----------



## BJClark (Nov 6, 2008)

Semper Fidelis;



> BTW, Air Force Officers return salutes while in civilian clothes and uncovered. In Japan, I used to regularly drive on to Kadena AFB. I always acknowledged a salute with a wave and a greeting but never returned one. I think that bugged a few guards but with so many Marines they had to have known we don't _ever_ salute out of uniform.



Yes they do..but most of us, didn't salute officers when they were in civilian clothes, about the only time they do that is when they are driving on base..and the sticker shows they are an officer. If your wife drove on base and you weren't with her, they'd be saluting her as well..


----------



## Whitefield (Nov 6, 2008)

I wonder what will all the "salute police" do now that they are unemployed. Although I am now officially allowed to salute (a sign of respect) during the National Anthem, I will continue to place my hand over my heart (a sign of love).


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 6, 2008)

Whitefield said:


> I wonder what will all the "salute police" do now that they are unemployed. Although I am now officially allowed to salute (a sign of respect) during the National Anthem, I will continue to place my hand over my heart (a sign of love).



Now, for me... I'm not saying that it is wrong for a Christian to "love" their country, but I do think it is a lot easier for me as a Christian to "respect" it than to "love" it. As a result, a sign of respect is more palatable to me than a sign of love.


----------



## Whitefield (Nov 6, 2008)

There have been several times in my 56 years when I have not respected the actions and decisions of this nation (as well as events in its history). But, I have never ceased loving it.


----------

